# Subwassertang



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

I recently got some subwassertang for free. Anyone have any experiance with this plant as far as propogation and what your method is of tying it down. I don't want to float it, I want to tie it to a mesh or a rock. This plant looks delicate if I try to tie or put a netting over it on the rock. Ive read on some other sites aying when they tie it down it usually dies off. I would just try to tie it like I tie all my other mosses and riccia and see how it goes.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Mine doesn't float but it stays at the bottom kind of like java moss only cleaner.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I tied mine to some mazanita wood. if you want to tie it to rocks do so with a thread rather than netting. it grows in a very cute round shape XD
I think it's a messy plant when not attached to something. I still have stray bits and pieces in my tank... 
propagate it by pulling a chunk off the main batch

it's a very easy plant... but does not like excel


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok cool will try to tie it to a small piece of dw. I always use thread rather than netting or fishing line. Btw mine floats I dropped it in the tank and floated lol.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have it tied down on plastic craft mesh. It's a cute little plant but annoying at the same time


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah looks cool like a freshwater seaweed. I'm gonna tie a little to a rock and see how it goes.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It gets algaefied easily


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm soaking it right now in just untreated tap water and did a blackout for a couple of days to try and get rid of the hair algae. Don't know of it will work, I don't want to do the bleach dip since I read it was bad for this type of moss


----------

